

Why We Are Not Waiting for the “Eureka” Moment for the Internet of Things - werencole
http://arc.applause.com/2015/05/15/internet-of-things-growth-developer-adoption/

======
inthewoods
To me it is a bit like mobile payments - it's moving, but the value to the
consumer hasn't been demonstrated to create a rush to support it.

~~~
werencole
Funny you say that, because I mention the exact same thing in the article.
Also discuss that in this article [http://arc.applause.com/2015/03/26/market-
maturation-mobile-...](http://arc.applause.com/2015/03/26/market-maturation-
mobile-payments-are-finally-at-the-tipping-point/)

------
werencole
These things take time ...

